# Kindle Freebie - Pumpkin recipes



## CWS4322

This is free on Amazon right now. These freebies don't last long. If you don't have a Kindle, you can download a Kindle app to read the book on your computer.

Easy Pumpkin Recipes: There's More to Pumpkin than Pumpkin Pie! (Easy Recipes from Scratch): Nicole L'Esperance,Marie L'Esperance: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


----------



## Kylie1969

I have only just seen this, I hope they are still there


----------

